# Anyone using mag drive pumps?



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

I use a Model 3 to pump water from my storage barrels for water changes. The pump was making a racket when started, and moved no water. I removed the housing and inspected the impeller - and while doing so all the bits and pieces came off. I'm pretty sure I re-assembled it correctly, but I'm not 100% sure. (Danner does not have an exploded parts diag. on their page). I put the rubber bushing on one end of the axle, followed by the washer, followed by the impeller, followed by the magnet, then a washer and the final bushing. Still no love.

I noticed that the impeller seems to spin freely against the magnet - there doesn't appear to be a bump or ridge inside it to engage the ridges on the magnet. Is this the problem? The pump is still under warranty, but I'd like to know what's going on before I contact Danner.

Thanks.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Take the impeller assembly out again. Hold the magnet part and spin the plastic blades. If you get 360*+ revolution or it'll grab but not very well, the plastic tab on the underside that the spinning magnet grabs has broken off/worn down and you'll have to get another impeller assembly.

HTH


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

You nailed the diagnosis. The impeller doesn't grab at all. I took the impeller assy apart and I can see a faint outline of where the spline is supposed to be inside the impeller. Now to see about a warranty replacement. Thanks!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

No problemo, glad to be of help


----------

